# Sticky  The best movies for home theater surround sound



## Scuba Diver

I am looking for the best movies for surround sound and visual effects. After reaching 100 I will take a vote for the top 10 to 20. 

What are some of your favorite movies for surround sound and visual effects? 

For those of you reading this for the first time these are the suggested titles. I will add when new titles are suggested.

1. The Incredibles 
2. Saving Private Ryan 
3. Gladiator 
4. Transformers 
5. Band of Brothers 
6. The Grudge movies (scary) 
7. Flyboys "Dogfights scene" 
8. Heat 
9. Titan AE 
10. War of the Worlds 
11. Star Wars 4,5,6 
12. Moulan Rouge 
13. Apollo 13 
14. Transformers 
15. Twister 
16. Titan AE 
17. We Were Soldiers 
18. U-571 
19. Superman: The Movie 
20. Master and Commander 
21. Saving Private Ryan 
22. remastered version of Top Gun 
23. Four Brothers 
24. Forest Gump, jungle war scene
25. Master and Commander 
26. Open Range 
27. Matrix
28. Spiderman 3
29. Silent Hill (scary)
30. Ratatouille "old lady with shotgun"
31. Gladiator
32. Matrix trilogy
33. Monsters Inc.
34. Lord of the Rings trilogy
35. Pearl Harbor
36. Titanic
37. The Rock
38. Independence Day
39. Outbreak
40. Deep Blue Sea
41. V for Vendetta
42. 300
43. Gladiator
44. Casino Royale 
45. Terminator 2
46. Fellowship of the Rings 
47. House of Flying Daggers
48. Fifth Element
49. Apocalypto
50. Event Horizon
51. Live Free Die Hard
52. X-Men 3
53. Day after Tomorrow
54. Ice Age
55. Star Wars Episode I "Pod Race"


----------



## Mike P.

For me it would be the pod race in Star Wars Episode I.


----------



## jerome

That's not easy to find the best movies for surround sound because there are so many !!!

Here are some of those I use to test my surround system:
- The Incredibles
- Master and Commander,
- Star Wars Pod Race
- Saving Private Ryan
- Open Range
- Gladiator
- Matrix


----------



## Big Worm

I love pretty much anything war related. Band of Brothers is awesome!


----------



## mikeb

For new movies Transformers and Spiderman 3 are both awesome. For older action movies Matrix and Star Wars 4-6 are hard to beat, and my favorite type of surround, horror movies, Silent Hill and the Grudge movies have a more subtle,creepy type of surround. :scared:


----------



## Scuba Diver

I forgot about a couple of those. Keep them coming. I like all kinds of action and scary movies so if you have a title of a movie with great bass or sound effects that make your skin crawl then by all means post it.


----------



## jvc

I also use "Flyboys", the dogfight scenes.....


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

Check out Ratatouille :bigsmile:

The old lady with the shotgun:unbelievable:


----------



## Prof.

There is a very good old movie that I've used for many years for testing changes made to the audio side.. It has excellent surround sound and covers just about every square metre of the room..
It's one of the few movies that projects sound right up to your face..Infact you can almost believe that you're going to drown!! 
Good thunder and lightning and roaring sounds with some pretty dramatic explosions thrown in as well..
The movie is Deep Blue Sea...but don't watch it if "Jaws" turned your stomach!!


----------



## thxgoon

Too many to list!

Gladiator
Heat
Matrix trilogy
Titan AE
Anything Pixar
War of the Worlds
Lord of the Rings trilogy
Star Wars 4,5,6
Pearl Harbor
Moulan Rouge
Titanic
Apollo 13
The Rock
Transformers
Independence Day
Twister
Outbreak

would be among my favorites...


----------



## SteveCallas

In terms of bringing it all together - constant surround activity, plenty of low and powerful bass, and excellent picture quality - Titan AE and The Incredibles are still head and shoulders above the rest in my book.


----------



## bobgpsr

add:
We Were Soldiers
V for Vendetta


----------



## Richard W. Haines

"Superman: The Movie". A very lively surround track and the opening credits are among the
best of all time. I saw it in 70mm at the Loews Astor Plaza and the audience applauded the
credits zooming from the front speakers to the back. The story goes that they had a different
credits sequence until they hired a company to do the trailer with the zooming titles which
were so effective, they had them redo the title sequence in the same technique.


----------



## pgoko

Ratatouille!!! with bass rivalling LOTR and WOTW


----------



## salvasol

I can't believe it ...:rubeyes:

Nobody mentioned U-571 ... deep charge explosions :fireworks2::fireworks1::fireworks3:


----------



## Wayde

I've always like Gladiator and Master and Commander for cherry picking certain scenes.

My newest fav is the new James Bond movie Casino Royale on Blu-ray using its uncompressed PCM 5.1 track, the opening scene is really alive with detail. The subtleties when he's sitting in the office ready to make kill #2, then raging gunfire that turns into the theme music. It's really a treat to behold.


----------



## MatrixDweller

salvasol said:


> I can't believe it .
> 
> Nobody mentioned U-571 ... deep charge explosions.


The _Depth_ Charges scene is probably the most explosions per second you'll get in any movie. 

The second scene (Omaha Beach) in Saving Private Ryan is still one of the best to date, although not for the weak of stomach.

The Matrix also has some good show off scenes and the techno trance music plays though nice. The scene where Neo fights Morpheus in the Dojo, where Morpheus explains the Matrix and the Lobby shootout up to the Helicopter crash is great.

Terminator 2 has some nice explosions with deep bass when Arnie is firing the mini gun then launching grenades at the squad cars from the Cyberdyne building.

The remastered Top Gun "Special Collector's Edition" or the HDDVD has some impressive soundtrack and sound effects. The tomcat flybys are pretty neat and the movies intro is a nice demo to impress your friends.

LOTR the Fellowship of the Rings The Bridge of Kazha Doom scene is one of my stand bys. There is plenty of low bass, great surround and visuals. There are many others like that in all three of the Trilogy, but that one stands out to me.

I could go on and on. There are hundreds of good titles out there. :T


----------



## Guest

I haven't even seen the whole movie, but the gunfight scene in the house in "Four Brothers" in a demo disc of mine shakes my house--talk about an intense demo. It will make your friends excuse themselves to change their pants.:raped:


----------



## Guest

and let me be the first to add "House of Flying Daggers" bean/dancing scene--one of the best demos for surround I have found.:yay:


----------



## Big Worm

ArtVandalay7 said:


> and let me be the first to add "House of Flying Daggers" bean/dancing scene--one of the best demos for surround I have found.:yay:


I agree. I actually have not seen that movie, but was at a B&M store demoing some stuff and that was the scene they used. Awesome stuff!


----------



## Scuba Diver

At 100 I will take a vote for the top 20.


----------



## avaserfi

I can't believe The Fifth Element hasn't been mentioned. Back in DVD days the Superbit was great and now the remastered BD is a great option.


----------



## thxgoon

pgoko said:


> Ratatouille!!! with bass rivalling LOTR and WOTW


Ya, Wow! The clipping lights on my EP2500 came on during the shotgun scene. That's never happened before, lol! Definitely a must add to this list.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

Prof. said:


> There is a very good old movie that I've used for many years for testing changes made to the audio side.. It has excellent surround sound and covers just about every square metre of the room..
> It's one of the few movies that projects sound right up to your face..Infact you can almost believe that you're going to drown!!
> Good thunder and lightning and roaring sounds with some pretty dramatic explosions thrown in as well..
> The movie is Deep Blue Sea...but don't watch it if "Jaws" turned your stomach!!



The difference being that Jaws was a great movie and was scary.


----------



## yourgrandma

White noise was pretty scary sound wise, but sucked otherwise.

There are a lot and I can't remember all of them, but 300 rocks some pretty good sound. I only have an IMAX theater to compare to, but it makes my system work pretty hard, especially with the epic soundtrack. Sweet movie. If I hit the powerball, Im gonna build an IMAX theater and watch 300 everyday after work.


----------



## atledreier

The subtle soundtrack of 'Apocalypto' is my favourite demo track. Not to mention the lush image. You are constantly IN the jungle. Try it, it's awesome.


----------



## Guest

atledreier said:


> The subtle soundtrack of 'Apocalypto' is my favourite demo track. Not to mention the lush image. You are constantly IN the jungle. Try it, it's awesome.


That is a good soundtrack...do you have the dolby digital and does a dts soundtrack exist of that film?


----------



## atledreier

I can't remember, it's been a while. I'll check it out.

BTW, I was setting up my new subwoofer today, a SVS PB12/2 and tried the infamous 'Jurassic lunch' clip from Jurassic Park III... It literally knocked my breath out, what a wild subwoofer. I'm definetly getting another one!


----------



## Guest

atledreier said:


> I can't remember, it's been a while. I'll check it out.
> 
> BTW, I was setting up my new subwoofer today, a SVS PB12/2 and tried the infamous 'Jurassic lunch' clip from Jurassic Park III... It literally knocked my breath out, what a wild sobwoofer. I'm definetly getting another one!


I actually haven't tried that scene out yet but if it's like the TRex scene in the first one it should pressurize the room nicely, even with my humble PB10-NSD :bigsmile:


----------



## atledreier

You should try it, it's truly reference when it comes to low-end oomph. Two huge lizards really go at each other, stomping around. You feel the weight of the animals real nice. Really add another dimension to the experience.


----------



## yourgrandma

I forgot about Event Horizon in DTS. Whoo! Frightening film to say the least.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

We watched Live Free Die Hard last night and that movie has some serious BASS, this is another good movie to show off your system!!:5stars:




Hey Sonnie !!!

We don't have a smiley watching TV:foottap:


----------



## Guest

We just watched X-Men 3 via Blu-Ray which is actually in 6.1... Both my wife & I were blown away!:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:

TG


----------



## tonyvdb

The Day after Tomorrow BluRay has some serious audio. The DTS master audio 7.1 was really good with lows in the 15Hz range.


----------



## dieselpower1966

how about 

Treasure Planet
Monsters Inc.
Transformers, Beast Wars pretty much all of the episodes


----------



## Prof.

I watched Hollowman 2 last night and apart from some really good bass (effects and musical bass) it has some very realistic surround sounds as well..


----------



## yourgrandma

Since I got BluRay, I have a lot more spectacular soundtracks to show off with. I think all my Blu titles have great sound, but 3:10 to Yuma and Crank stick out in memory. Of course theres also Live Free or Die Hard, but that's a given.


----------



## hddummy

Underworld is one of my favorites.


----------



## nova

I'll toss in a couple that are almost always overlooked. 
Monster has a great 5.1 soundtrack 
Star Trek: Nemesis looks fantastic and has an excellent DTS track.


----------



## Rich Jura

*Remake of "Flight of the Phoenix"*

When setting up our 35mm surround system we had the trailer for it, it was very impressive ( they always mix those trailers right up to the redline ). So I bought the
DVD and the first 15 minutes or so is a must have for showing off your system. The
plane coming apart and crashing is amazing. I can keep playing it over and over.
Plus you get to see 'House' without his limp and speaking the Queens English, his
character is still a prick.

Later
Rich


----------



## MatrixDweller

yourgrandma said:


> Of course theres also Live Free or Die Hard, but that's a given.


I saw this not too long ago and I have to say the scene near the end where Bruce Willis is driving the Rig, and the fighter jet is attacking him, is one of the best I've seen in a long time. It's hoaky and unbelievable but the sound is simply amazing.


----------



## Blaser

ArtVandalay7 said:


> does a dts soundtrack exist of that film?


YES.


----------



## thewire

I watched Cloverfield last night and I will probobly watch it again before I need to return it. This one I will pick up later and add it to my very small move collection. This movie rocks!!


----------



## Richard W. Haines

The entire star gate climax of "2001: A Space Odyssey" has a engulfing surround field and non-stop sub woofer rumbling effect for ten minutes to make you feel like you're traveling in another dimension with weird colors and imagery. You'll see the 'big bang', creation of the planets and other mysteries of the universe. Sit close to your screen if you have a DLP. It will freak you out as it did in Cinerama.


----------



## Blaser

I have heard so much about this movie, but it's strange I haven't seen it till date. I think I'll have to own that movie soon


----------



## Richard W. Haines

Blaser,

It's vital that you watch either the HD DVD or Blu-ray version which are so sharp
you think you're watching it in 70mm. There are a lot of white on white sets which
show pixelation in the standard DVD version. Sit close to the screen and don't try to figure
out the narrative, just experience it. The special effects and music are very lyrical.
Completely different than "Star Wars" types of films. It's also rather creepy, unsettling
and disorienting. Make sure there are no distractions and watch it in one sitting with the lights
out. It's a mood piece. Lots of Cinerama roller coaster types of shots but in space.

After watching it, you can do some web surfing to try to figure what it was
about. Kubrick wouldn't explain it which was a wise move. A number of critics and
fans have theories that are worth considering. Personally, I like it as an 'experience'
film like watching an IMAX movie. It has a non-linear narrative and is a very visual
movie. Not too much dialogue. Some people hate it but it's my favorite feature film. 
See what you think.


----------



## Blaser

It'll be on my 10 must-haves BDs list for sure :T


----------



## deacongreg

atledreier said:


> You should try it, it's truly reference when it comes to low-end oomph. Two huge lizards really go at each other, stomping around. You feel the weight of the animals real nice. Really add another dimension to the experience.


I have not checked III, but the original, with the T-Rex in DTS, with the kids in the explorer, is excellent.


----------



## tonyvdb

The new movie Bolt has excellent use of the surround channels and has good LFE throughout as well.


----------



## mattydizzle

Universal Soldier: Regeneration (2009) 
At one point the camera pans right and you can hear the gunshots travel over to the left and hear the blood gurgling sounds. It's pretty sweet!:T


----------



## Ronm1

Quite afew good ones mentioned.

Ones that I have always been partial too!

*Daredevil* Fine use of surround that adds to the story
*Pan's Labyrinth*
Extended *LotR* DTS is a revelation.


----------



## Infrasonic

Here are some of my go to movies for a/v demos (in no particular order):

*Terminator 4* (gas station scene)
*Jurrassic Park III *(dino duel scene)
*Transformers 2* (first 'fight' and last 'fight')
*Star Trek* (2009) (just about any action sequence)
*Flight of the Phoenix* (the crash)
*Toy Story* 1 & 2 (the first scene in the 2nd movie)
*Iron Man* (cave scene)
*The Incredible Hulk* (2008) (any action sequence)
*Avatar*
*King Kong* (2005)
*The Hurtlocker*

On the music side just about any Eric Clapton or Eagles concert DVD and the Blue Man group has a two disc set which has some great DTS recordings on the 2nd disc.


----------



## kkkggg

guys how did u miss these movies:

Speed, 
The Italian Job,
Stealth, 
Torque,
MI-III, 
The Hulk,
Behind the enemy lines,
The kingdom,
(ofcourse as previously mentioned War of worlds, Independence day, Bourne Ultimatum, Avatar, Iron Man).
And pls let me know if i missed some other movie with some great surround and bass effects..iam searching for it for long... seems like i exhausted all my options and keeps repeating the above said movies often...


----------



## Cory Phoenix

A lot of these have been mentioned, but if I'm looking to show off both audio and video, these are the blu-rays I pop in:

Master and Commander: first encounter with the phantom ship
Quantum of Solace: opening car chase scene
Incredible Hulk: when they pop the smoke canisters in the glass breezeway
Iron Man 2: the killbox scene towards the end
Avatar: pretty much anything
9: any sequence where they fight one of the machines
Kung Fu Panda: one of my favs for animated audio. surround sound is amazing.

Old favorites:
Any of the Pirates of the Carribbean but especially TCOTBP
Black Hawk Down


----------



## taoggniklat

codog said:


> A lot of these have been mentioned, but if I'm looking to show off both audio and video, these are the blu-rays I pop in:
> 
> *Master and Commander: first encounter with the phantom ship*
> Quantum of Solace: opening car chase scene
> Incredible Hulk: when they pop the smoke canisters in the glass breezeway
> Iron Man 2: the killbox scene towards the end
> Avatar: pretty much anything
> 9: any sequence where they fight one of the machines
> Kung Fu Panda: one of my favs for animated audio. surround sound is amazing.
> 
> Old favorites:
> Any of the Pirates of the Carribbean but especially TCOTBP
> Black Hawk Down



I agree with this one, but not just because of the awesome bass in that portion of the movie. But the overall surround sound mix for everything (wind, waves, sails, people around on deck, etc) is fantastic in this movie. They did a really good job of enveloping the viewer in a realistic way.

Yes the bass is amazing, but don't discredit the rest of the movie.


----------



## Cory Phoenix

taoggniklat said:


> I agree with this one, but not just because of the awesome bass in that portion of the movie. But the overall surround sound mix for everything (wind, waves, sails, people around on deck, etc) is fantastic in this movie. They did a really good job of enveloping the viewer in a realistic way.
> 
> Yes the bass is amazing, but don't discredit the rest of the movie.


totally. actually, it's not even the bass that comes to mind during this scene of the movie, imho. right after the initial attack, it sounds like my house is a ship, the ceiling is made of plank wood, and there are dozens of people running around in wooden shoes upstairs!  seriously, M&C is a reference quality surround mix....


----------



## gdstupak

After the movies are over I usually don't remember specific scenes with details.
But the wife and I watched the newer Robin Hood several days ago and I can still remember that last arrow shot of the movie. I don't want to say too much and spoil the scene for anyone who hasn't seen/heard it yet. 
Even though my surround speakers are 10' up in the ceiling, I swear that arrow was shot just inches over my right shoulder ending up on the left side of the screen. My wife thought she was hit by the arrow and jumped a foot in the air and over the past 10yrs has given due credit to my sound system only a few times and this was one of them.


----------



## MatrixDweller

codog said:


> Master and Commander: first encounter with the phantom ship


I just bought Master and Commander and I have to admit I'm really impressed. I watched it on DVD when it was first released when my theater was not built and I had a meager set up. Now my theater becomes a ship when I pop Master and Commander in. I can totally see why it won an Academy Award for sound editing. It most likely would have also won best sound effect mixing if it weren't up against Lord of The Rings.


----------



## bushy007

Black Hawk Down is one that i think needs to be in there, its still only in LPCM 5.1 as far as i know but still sounds awesome.


----------



## Prof.

I'm surprised that *Sherlock Holmes* hasn't been mentioned for good surround sound..unless I missed it..
I would rate it second to Master and Commander for surround effects, with plenty of realistic dynamics in the surround sound..


----------



## Dale Rasco

All the above and....

The Expendables
Saving Private Ryan
War of the Worlds
Taken
Toy Story 1,2 & 3
Hot Fuzz
Scott Pilgrim vs The World
Armageddon
How to Train Your Dragon


----------



## kudo11

i looked at your list and didnt see jurassic park. that movie rocked. i remember when i saw it in the theatre with my buddies and we were just like woooow. that is awesome. and today, yes, i own the gold special edition copy and play it at least 2 times a year.


----------



## jerrylewis

This is a good thread with a great list .I have pick the following ones from this list.

Casino Royale 
Deep Blue Sea
The Rock
Titanic
Band of Brothers 
Transformers 
The Incredibles :dontknow:


----------



## deacongreg

kudo11 said:


> i looked at your list and didnt see jurassic park. that movie rocked. i remember when i saw it in the theatre with my buddies and we were just like woooow. that is awesome. and today, yes, i own the gold special edition copy and play it at least 2 times a year.


yes, your right. Any list should have Jurassic Park included.


----------



## deacongreg

Yes, your right. Any list should include jurassic park.


----------



## Homethrstud

Ok don't think I read Kung Foo Panda has great surround effects and some good low bass.


----------



## Homethrstud

Well I just walked out of Kung Foo Panda 2. When it comes out it needs to be on this list. The sound was awesome.


----------



## Mike Mir

Master & Commander (Blu)
Saving Private Ryan (Blu)
Aeon Flux (HD DVD)


There are many others but these are my headliners. I'm picking up Black Hawk Down on Bluray soon. 

Unsung hero: The Haunting (1999) on ordinary DVD. The disc has a 60 second teaser (not the trailer) that is absolutely reference quality. Get this disc and audition this teaser at max volume. You will not regret it! I guarantee it.


----------



## grassy

My fav surround sound movie at the moment for big sound would with out doubt be "Van Helsing". On my system it sticks out a mile as it has constant action. And i agree the "Haunting" has a tremendous low sub sound.


----------



## tonydp

No so much as big sound but very detailed was The Lost Bladesman. Normally I find these types of movies to have poor audio. Maybe that's why I enjoyed it so much.

House of flying daggers was especially good too during the echo game. 

I've never seen 2001 space..... either. Must do list now, thanks.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Haven't heard of The Lost Bladesman, need to check that one out. It sounds like my kind of movie! Thanks!


----------



## tonydp

Finally saw 2001: A Space Odyssey. Visually this movie looks fantastic on my cheapo optima hd20. I really can't say enough about how it looks. As far as audio is concerned, It does have some good intense/spooky spots but the first 10 minutes almost killed it for me.

You really get the feeling of being part of the movie.


----------



## chilipalm

Add Transformers Dark of the Moon to the list. Completely over the top and LOUD.


----------



## BD55

My 2 cents would be (and frankly I am surprised to not see it on any page) *Inception*. That movie has some great depth of sound, going from subtle speaking moments to explosions and mind bending visuals accompanied by and awesome score.


----------



## grassy

Of late i watched "The Thing" and thought that the sound and suspense was awesome. There is some nice sub work in that movie. A nice controled sub sound is the best thing in a movie. Nothing worse than having a heavy sub sound when it does not need to be there.I was surprised with the remake of "The Thing", i thought is was good.


----------



## MatrixDweller

BD55 said:


> My 2 cents would be (and frankly I am surprised to not see it on any page) *Inception*. That movie has some great depth of sound, going from subtle speaking moments to explosions and mind bending visuals accompanied by and awesome score.


Hans Zimmer is undoubtedly one of the best, if not the best, musicians in Hollywood. He's pretty prolific too, pumping out multiple awesome soundtracks a year.


----------



## BD55

MatrixDweller said:


> Hans Zimmer is undoubtedly one of the best, if not the best, musicians in Hollywood. He's pretty prolific too, pumping out multiple awesome soundtracks a year.


You know, it's funny, I have noticed that I always seem to come back to the classic masters like Zimmer or Williams. Their style is addictive. Don't get me wrong, there are a ton of very talented composers today, but I guess I am a sucker for comfort film score composers whose work brings me a sense of nostalgia.


----------



## Infrasonic

Here's a list of his work, I never knew he did Rain Man - I thought that movie had an excellent soundtrack. It's good to see he's working on The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## ryansboston

I mentioned this in another thread, but a movie that went under the radar for awesome sound is Fast Five.. I think a lot of people won't give it a chance, and write it off as yet another cheesy Fast & Furious movie..

It definitely is an action movie on steroids but it is very entertaining and both the surround effects and LFE are top-notch!! 

I highly recommend giving it a shot- get the blu ray on red box, it'll be the best $~1.50 you've spent on renting a movie.. Fair warning though- you may be tempted to buy it for demoing your system after you see the crazy intense vault heist with the Dodge Chargers..


----------



## ambesolman

Immortals. Good surrounds and great LFE.


----------



## ozar

I watched *Rambo (2008) Extended Cut* a few nights back and the audio track was very aggressive, and it included lots of good heavy bass. I've read that the audio on the extended cut is far better than that of the theatrical version, but I don't have both versions to compare.


----------



## yoda13

5 Days of War was an absolute treat. Loaded with LFE, and surround action. And it was an excellent movie to boot. Never saw the end coming.


----------



## Jules Winnfield

HBO's Band of Brothers miniseries on bluray


----------



## JQueen

I like to use either Transformers or Shooter @ the house scene


----------



## avfidelity

Transformers has great sound !
For a throw back - "2001 , a space oddysey," can't beat Strauss' Also SPrach Zarathustra


----------



## Irishsaab

I'd have to second the pod race in Star Wars I. Hate the movie and really can't watch more than that part. Let's hope that Disney can do better that Lucas going forward.


----------



## sdurani

The opening sequence from _'Transformers: Dark of the Moon'_, upto and including the titles, is a spectacular demo. , just the Paramount logo before the movie begins really shows off a 7.1-speakers set-up, with distinct rear-vs-side separation in the surround field. 

Another good test is chapter 11 from Disney's _'Mission to Mars'_, where the mission commander's voice circles the room. Really lets you know whether your speakers are timber matched AND demonstrates how seamless the surround field can be with 4 surround speakers.


----------



## smurphy522

Sucker Punch for the surrounds and visuals. Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon and House of Flying Daggers. How to Train your Dragon (and/or anything Pixar). LOTR Trilogy - Extended

BTW the list contains(ed) 2 entries of Saving Private Ryan. Though I guess it is just that good?


----------



## JBrax

JQueen said:


> I like to use either Transformers or Shooter @ the house scene


I have a feeling you're going to be re-watching many of your favorites.


----------



## JQueen

JBrax said:


> I have a feeling you're going to be re-watching many of your favorites.


Haha yes sir will now need to upgrade to blu ray!


----------



## JBrax

Transformers Dark of Moon on Blu-ray. You're in for a treat!


----------



## JQueen

Picked up Tron on BD last night and watched it today and it sounded awesome


----------



## jgourlie

I just ordered the fast and furious 5 disc bluray box set from the UK and watched the first movie. I previously had only ever seen it on DVD and I was blown away with the surround sound on the bluray version.


----------



## yoda13

JQueen said:


> Picked up Tron on BD last night and watched it today and it sounded awesome


Are we rediscovering movies with the shiny new gears ?


----------



## JBrax

yoda13 said:


> Are we rediscovering movies with the shiny new gears ?


^^^ +1


----------



## JQueen

yoda13 said:


> Are we rediscovering movies with the shiny new gears ?


It was the newer one and yes I've started a new BD collection picked up 4 Sunday


----------



## Todd Anderson

Definitely get Total Recall (2012)... not the greatest of movies but the video is razor sharp and the audio is really intense.


----------



## JBrax

JQueen said:


> It was the newer one and yes I've started a new BD collection picked up 4 Sunday


JQueen, 
If you were close I would load up a bag of Blu-rays and begin the demo. Plant some shopping thoughts into your wife's brain and pawn the baby onto a baby starved family member. Pawn may be politically and morally incorrect but you get the idea. You might also want to explain/apologize to the neighbors beforehand. 

1. Transformers Dark of Moon
2. How to Train Your Dragon
3. The Dark Knight Rises
4. Battle: Los Angeles
5. Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol

Just a starter list but one that is sure to impress.


----------



## ALMFamily

JBrax said:


> JQueen,
> If you were close I would load up a bag of Blu-rays and begin the demo. Plant some shopping thoughts into your wife's brain and pawn the baby onto a baby starved family member. Pawn may be politically and morally incorrect but you get the idea. You might also want to explain/apologize to the neighbors beforehand.
> 
> 1. Transformers Dark of Moon
> 2. How to Train Your Dragon
> 3. The Dark Knight Rises
> 4. Battle: Los Angeles
> 5. Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol
> 
> Just a starter list but one that is sure to impress.


You forgot The Incredible Hulk Jeff! :bigsmile: Just LOVE the campus sequence!


----------



## JQueen

Hahah I ended up getting inception transformers dark of the moon tron and the town. More to come

Thank you for the recommendations


----------



## ALMFamily

I think Best Buy is running their deal right now where you can get a $5 coupon for any DVDs (up to 5 a day) you bring in and apply it to any movie $9.99 and higher.


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> You forgot The Incredible Hulk Jeff! :bigsmile: Just LOVE the campus sequence!


Great scene no doubt Joe. Also one of my all time favorites but my list was more of a overall look what I can do type of lists. All of those movies had me smiling ear to ear throughout and are great for stretching the legs of any home theater.


----------



## JBrax

JQueen said:


> Hahah I ended up getting inception transformers dark of the moon tron and the town. More to come
> 
> Thank you for the recommendations


All great choices! The Town is a hidden gem in my opinion.


----------



## JQueen

ALMFamily said:


> I think Best Buy is running their deal right now where you can get a $5 coupon for any DVDs (up to 5 a day) you bring in and apply it to any movie $9.99 and higher.


so its 5 dollars of each movie or total amount?


----------



## ALMFamily

JQueen said:


> so its 5 dollars of each movie or total amount?


$5 for each movie you bring. You can use one coupon per movie you purchase.


----------



## JQueen

Gotcha thanks man


----------



## JQueen

Picked up Battle: Los Angeles, The Lorax and Eagle Eye debating which one I want to watch tonight


----------



## JQueen

It posted twice


----------



## ALMFamily

Watch The Lorax and be prepared to be floored by the colors!


----------



## JBrax

JQueen said:


> Picked up Battle: Los Angeles, The Lorax and Eagle Eye debating which one I want to watch tonight


My vote would be Battle LA. Amazing audio and a good movie as well.


----------



## JQueen

Whelp we might do both we watched Lorax when we got home.. And the Colors and Quality were top notch!! So it's either Battle LA or the wife will trump and get to watch the Oscars which I won't mind to much


----------



## Irishsaab

Wish I had seen your post on time... could have saved you from 2 hours of eye torture! Hope you watched the Lorax.


----------



## asere

I liked the effects on Sinister and Prometheus!


----------



## MasterOfZuru

Star Wars (especially 4,5,6) has impressed me the most so far. Titanic is cool too.


----------



## Mickles

I read every post in this thread as I am looking for some Blu Ray ideas to test my system. One movie I would like to add to the list is "The Last Of The Mohicans" I had no idea how the audio would sound but the sound score in the movie is my favourite of any other film. But the real eye opener for me was the waterfall scene, my walls felt like they were shaking with the bass that was being produced 

Also the scene where Daniel Day Lewis arrives at the fort was excellent, multiple cannon fire really tested the sub.


----------



## asere

asere said:


> I liked the effects on Sinister and Prometheus!


I agree!


----------



## Prof.

One of the best movies I have for surround sound effects (if it hasn't been mentioned already) is "Cowboys and Aliens"..
The scene where they are all in the old upturned Paddle Steamer has excellent surround sound..Best since "Master and Commander" IMO..


----------



## |Tch0rT|

I see no one mentioned Akira on Blu-Ray. The Japanese version of the soundtrack is crazy in 5.1. Lots of rear channel usage in the action sequences from what I remember.


----------



## Greenster

I may have a dumb question here but I am going to ask it any way. Does the sound matter if the source is DVD, BD, Apple TV, Vudu. Etc?


----------



## B- one

Greenster said:


> I may have a dumb question here but I am going to ask it any way. Does the sound matter if the source is DVD, BD, Apple TV, Vudu. Etc?


Bluray is better than DVD I believe that bluray is lossless I think that's what they call it not a master of anything so don't quote me not sure on the other sources but I would bet they all very somewhat the only dumb question as they say is the one not asked.


----------



## Greenster

#25 needs to be fixed. 

I bet the new Star Trek movie will be good.


----------



## PC509

I thought Epic was pretty great on the surround effects (watched it last night). It was good to have a nice 7.1 audio movie show my how bad my speaker setup is (mismatched speakers)!  Flying scenes plus some of the nature scenes provided some great sounds all around me.


----------



## Mike0206

Oblivion for sure! The audio is spectacular.


----------



## ALMFamily

Mike0206 said:


> Oblivion for sure! The audio is spectacular.


Sure was - the audio and video for it were simply stunning IMO....


----------



## JBrax

Mike0206 said:


> Oblivion for sure! The audio is spectacular.


I also thought it was spectacular.


----------



## Horrorfan33

Wow..just watched "Terminator Salvation" in the HT and it looks and sounds amazing!!..Chapter 10 is my new "show off material"... but, the whole movie is full of awesome sound bits!!


----------



## pddufrene

Pacific Rim and Transformer's Dark Side Of The Moon


----------



## BigSlade

I'll third (or fourth) Oblivion. The soundtrack is very immersive.


----------



## arkiedan

A friend gave me his Blu Ray copy of *Inception.* Neither of us understand this movie but the DTS Master Audio is unreal. Surround is extraordinary and the bass shakes the house.

I'm gonna keep watching until I figure this thing out! :scratch:


----------



## BigSlade

Inception is a great movie to show off your sound system, but it's definitely one that you need to pay attention to and perhaps watch more than once.


----------



## mvigo

Just watched Pacific Rim and Real Steel over the weekend, it gave my sub a serious workout. Had my house shaking!!!!! Loved it


----------



## Dwight Angus

Its Pacific Rim for me. Incredible LFE


----------



## asere

I agree with Pacific Rim. Great audio and video.


----------



## Savjac

I am going to go out on a limb here and vote for The "Conjuring"

I was my assumption there would be a few scary low notes and some giant wallops here and there not to mention screaming family members and things go wrong, but and this is a BIG BUT the sonics are to die for. The beginning of the movie has a few warning shots over the bow in way of low low low tones that come and go as the danger ebbs and flows. Near the last 3/4 of the film however, your system is going to become possessed by the loudest lowest, baddest and nastiest sounds I had ever heard. I don't mean a few bumps and thumps in the night, I mean Foley magic on a scale of a nuclear happening. I am still surprised I do not have cone and electrostatic material all over me. I can say I am thankful for the extra power my Emotiva added as well as the servo subs that Velodyne offered on the low end. How is my room still standing ? How are my brains still in my hear....or are they ? I guess heaven is indeed strong by whole bunches. Thank Goodness.


----------



## dougc

Ooh, that sounds delicious Jack. I will add the Conjuring to the list!


----------



## Mike Edwards

dougc said:


> Ooh, that sounds delicious Jack. I will add the Conjuring to the list!


he's not kidding either. there's some INCREDIBLE bass from that sucker. It honestly surprised the tar out of me when I reviewed it


----------



## Savjac

Mike Edwards said:


> he's not kidding either. there's some INCREDIBLE bass from that sucker. It honestly surprised the tar out of me when I reviewed it


I looked for a review but did not see it Mike, you are always spot on with your sonic assessments, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Savjac

Mike Edwards said:


> he's not kidding either. there's some INCREDIBLE bass from that sucker. It honestly surprised the tar out of me when I reviewed it


Color me an idiot, but I cannot find your review. I did a search and what have you but no luck. Can you do a link ??


----------



## nova

You can find Mike's review here


----------



## Savjac

nova said:


> You can find Mike's review here


Thank You Mark, but when I click on the link I get this:

"Savjac, you do not have permission to access this page."


----------



## gdstupak

Jack,
same for me.


----------



## Savjac

Thanks, I thought I was in trouble again


----------



## Mike Edwards

Savjac said:


> Color me an idiot, but I cannot find your review. I did a search and what have you but no luck. Can you do a link ??


lol, it was the last review that went up before the R-rated movie restriction went into effect on the site, so it's in the thread graveyard as it got purged in the first wave.


----------



## Savjac

Thank You Mike, I did not know that restriction was in place.
I should read the instructions for the review page a little closer before the Bama Eyes stare me into oblivion. :hide: 

Did I make a mistake by posting information about that movie ?? If so I will delete right away.


----------



## Mike Edwards

Savjac said:


> Thank You Mike, I did not know that restriction was in place.
> I should read the instructions for the review page a little closer before the Bama Eyes stare me into oblivion. :hide:
> 
> Did I make a mistake by posting information about that movie ?? If so I will delete right away.


Not at all. Discussion of R-rated films is fine its just promotion of them through reviews is restricted in an effort to keep it family friendly


----------



## Savjac

Thank You

I will keep that in my mind for future references.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

All Is Lost has phenomenal surround sound. It really places you right into the movie along with Robert Redford. It's a bit slow at times and there isn't a lot of dialog but the sound is amazing. There's also a bit of bass for the bass junkies.


----------



## JBrax

So no more reviews of any movie with an R rating? That is a bit disappointing as there are so many wonderfully done movies that can achieve that rating fairly easily.


----------



## liteglow

I did see Need For Speed today.
And I think that will be a great movie to see on home cinema.
Movie itself was not the best...

But there was much sound effects, and much deep bass everywhere in the movie 
Cant wait to get it on BR


----------



## Moviehound

My vote goes to the Dark Knight for explosions and LFE effects. A close second is the Lord of the Rings movies for their great music and LFE effects.


----------



## hjames

Always pull out my Bluray of "Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World" when I want to demo the system ... from the initial attack out of the mists, and the sound of the boat being shredded by canon and bullets, to the later Cello playing sequence (YoYoMa off screen), there is a lot to like . 
Also like Skyfall - the Train Crash sequence is amazing... (as the final attack on the Skyfall estate) - both are pretty good ...


----------



## lizrussspike

hjames said:


> Always pull out my Bluray of "Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World" when I want to demo the system ... from the initial attack out of the mists, and the sound of the boat being shredded by canon and bullets, to the later Cello playing sequence (YoYoMa off screen), there is a lot to like .
> Also like Skyfall - the Train Crash sequence is amazing... (as the final attack on the Skyfall estate) - both are pretty good ...


Excellent call on Master and Commander, the creaking of the wood just before the ship is spotted in the fog.
The train crash is another great crash scene, which I would rate under the crash scene from Super 8. That is a great demo scene for LFE!


----------



## NBPk402

I like the Bourne Identity movies for showing off surround.


----------



## lizrussspike

ellisr63 said:


> I like the Bourne Identity movies for showing off surround.


Have you seen Lone Survivor? Excellent use of the horizontal sound field.


----------



## NBPk402

lizrussspike said:


> Have you seen Lone Survivor? Excellent use of the horizontal sound field.


Yes I have that one too, and it is excellent. When I picked up the Bourne collection I was shocked as to how good the surround was on it hence the recommendation. :T


----------



## lizrussspike

ellisr63 said:


> Yes I have that one too, and it is excellent. When I picked up the Bourne collection I was shocked as to how good the surround was on it hence the recommendation. :T


Maybe I need to get those lined up for the weekend. I have not seen them a quite some time. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mvigo

lizrussspike said:


> Have you seen Lone Survivor? Excellent use of the horizontal sound field.


+1 on Lone Survivor


----------



## perceval

I just re-watched Star Trek 2009 with my new setup, and heard stuff I didn't hear before.

Surround is very well done, for example, water droplets when aboard the Romulan ship, air sucking out when there a hull breach, the "Star Trek" ping sound bouncing around in the opening scene.

I like to use that opening scene when I test things on my system. All the way to the Trek logo and booming drums!


----------



## lizrussspike

perceval said:


> I just re-watched Star Trek 2009 with my new setup, and heard stuff I didn't hear before.
> 
> Surround is very well done, for example, water droplets when aboard the Romulan ship, air sucking out when there a hull breach, the "Star Trek" ping sound bouncing around in the opening scene.
> 
> I like to use that opening scene when I test things on my system. All the way to the Trek logo and booming drums!


I do remember after getting all my speakers hooked up into my new receiver, that I noticed sound out of my highs and wides. The sound field was engaged all around me, and made me glad that I got a Marantz! Good call on the 2009 Star Trek


----------



## Legendary70

Rambo (the new latest one). Has awesome sound. It works the subs and all the speakers for that matter. My surrounds sound really good with that movie. The explosions, 50 cal, etc. Sounded awesome.


----------



## lizrussspike

Legendary70 said:


> Rambo (the new latest one). Has awesome sound. It works the subs and all the speakers for that matter. My surrounds sound really good with that movie. The explosions, 50 cal, etc. Sounded awesome.


The new Exodus movie will give your system a workout, excellent use of surrounds in all the speakers!


----------



## willis7469

Glad you posted on this thread. I forgot about it. Looks like everyone else did too. The first one that came to my mind was lone survivor. Then I looked at the last few posts lol. It truly is exemplary. Seriously, I check for bullet holes in my room after watching it. Plus iirc, it has content in the 6hz range during the chopper scenes. Mine won't dig that deep but... Also master and commander, I believe the BD version has a 30hz filter on it. Very disappointing as the original mix is one of the best demo pieces ever. Wish I would've known that when I tried to demo with the BD version. Sound field use is still awesome though. Ninja turtles is awesome too. Most newer action releases will be great. Marvels releases are.


----------



## hoovie87

Cool thread! I like way too many, but a couple newer ones I enjoy are Avatar, Divergent, White House Down, and Shooter. All have lots of action and dynamics! Blue rays of course.

Regards, 
David

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II


----------



## Legendary70

OH and last night after work I stopped by target and purchased Jurassic Park. 

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats all i gotta say about that!!


----------



## Lumen

If it hasn't been mentioned already, _*Battleship*_ should be added. Gotta love those spinning, chewing, gear-gnashing bowling bombs!!! :hsd:


----------



## Legendary70

OK. I am going to give my best shot. Please work with me here:

I am trying to remember these two movies my wife and I watched quite a while back (within the last 2 years) on xbox live. One was a sort of paranormal movie and the other para/alien. I am going to TRY real hard to describe parts of it......in the hopes yall can help me remember.

The first one has a cover of a bed with I think two girls sleeping in their underwear....something similar to the covers of paranormal activity. Now i remember a party at the start of the movie. a sister and brother. dad bbq'ing. a bunch of young teens partying. a house that seemed out in the middle of nowwhere. they start to notice wierd things happening. sort of like paranormal things. i think the entity or whatever is after the girl. thats all i got guys.....sorry. its been a while. hope someone can help. I think the title begins with para something. Ive been googling and nothing yet. next movie in the next post. thx.


----------



## Legendary70

Ok the next movie starts of with a girl bringing her __________ boyfriend. the parents are leaving to a night out. then the boyfriend shows up. she has i think two younger brothers or 3. there is a sort of boat ramp...peer in the back yard by the lake. the night starts to turn to hearing noises. unexplained stuff happening. at some point they all start to watch TV in the living room and one of the males finds his dad gun. they start to see lights outside and they see an alien inside. they all run out towards the peer/water and hide in the surrounding wooded area. finally the aliens take some or all the kids. A dog plays a big role in this movie. i think lol thats all i got guys.....


----------



## hoovie87

Legendary70 said:


> OH and last night after work I stopped by target and purchased Jurassic Park.
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thats all i gotta say about that!!


So much bass in that one!!!!

Regards, 
David

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II


----------



## Medi0gre

Legendary70 said:


> OK. I am going to give my best shot. Please work with me here: I am trying to remember these two movies my wife and I watched quite a while back (within the last 2 years) on xbox live. One was a sort of paranormal movie and the other para/alien. I am going to TRY real hard to describe parts of it......in the hopes yall can help me remember. The first one has a cover of a bed with I think two girls sleeping in their underwear....something similar to the covers of paranormal activity. Now i remember a party at the start of the movie. a sister and brother. dad bbq'ing. a bunch of young teens partying. a house that seemed out in the middle of nowwhere. they start to notice wierd things happening. sort of like paranormal things. i think the entity or whatever is after the girl. thats all i got guys.....sorry. its been a while. hope someone can help. I think the title begins with para something. Ive been googling and nothing yet. next movie in the next post. thx.


For the first I'm thinkin the new remake of 
Evil dead?...


----------



## Legendary70

Mediogre.....no. I found the first one....finally. It was the bell witch haunting. It was a decent movie that we enjoyed watching. The second one though........aaaaahhhhhhh!!


----------



## Legendary70

Finally.....Thx to wizzack. The movie is a part of another bigger movie. VHS 2. BAM!!!


----------



## Chromejob

I had somehow never gotten around to seeing David O. Russell's THREE KINGS. The film that turned George Clooney's career around, I recall. Great movie, similar to Kubrick's best (that might sound like hype, but really, some of the dark humor is consistent with the work of the master). 

From what I could tell streaming on Netflix, this film has great use of surround for helicopters, rockets, etc. Was searching for reviews and pricing on the BD before the film was over.....


----------



## thrillcat

Jupiter Ascending, while not the best written film (not terrible, but some questionable things), has the best dynamics I've heard in my theater, plus it looks gorgeous.


----------



## Chromejob

thrillcat said:


> Jupiter Ascending, while not the best written film (not terrible, but some questionable things), has the best dynamics I've heard in my theater, plus it looks gorgeous.


Blu-ray.com review of the 3D BD says the audio is incredible (and it's Atmos,... sa-weet!). Unfortunately, it's Jupiter Ascending. Not everyone's cuppa tea.


----------



## Chromejob

It's not out on disc yet, but in the theater, the sound mix of LOVE & MERCY (Brian Wilson pic) was amazing. It will show off a great HT, I promise you.


----------



## MIKEVO

Live Die repeat, Edge of Tomorrow has some great subsonic Bass at the beginning and is well recorded throughout.


----------



## Nerdist

I haven't read through all the posts, but I just need to chime in and give a nod the opening sequence of Saving Private Ryan. :TT


----------



## Drake Frosts

Hey! If you like scary movies, then I suggest watching "Doctor Sleep". The movie is based on Stephen King Book, this is the rare case when the film is no worse than a book. Not all movies based on King's books are worthy of attention, but this one is good.


----------

